# 3D glasses not included



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Sony wants theaters to sell 3D glasses separately. I guess it's OK if they are durable, and you don't like not knowing if the ones provided are new or have been sanitized, but the deal just gets worse...

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/sony-refusing-pay-3d-glasses-240837


----------

